# VK New Arrivals - 21-07-15



## Gizmo (21/7/15)

Squape R 


Pirate Flag RDA


Kayfun Monster V2



Tamboor RTA/RDA




American Muscle Mod



Silicone Battery Covers 18650




Submox Mini and iStick 50W Stickerbomb Vinyl Stickers

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------

